# I need a bit of advice please



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have plucked up the courage to put all this stuff on ebay, if possible I want it to go as one job lot, but what should ask for it? There is everything a man needs to start up his own business and when I hear of people paying 1000€ for a puppy that will cost money for the rest of its life and this setup will earn money for the rest of someones life !!!

Any ideas please?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is there not someone you could get to come and value it Jan?

What I do with Ebay is do an advanced search and tick the box for sold listings. It will give you an idea what the same or similar items have sold for before but I wouldnt even know what to put in the box for that lot.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh boy Jan, what a fab workshop. But sadly not too many budding engineers to take up the 'trade' now. But good luck anyway.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jan, I do have an opinion for that question, probably best if I PM you which I will do as soon as I can put together a sensible answer /recommendation.


.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Jan, I do have an opinion for that question, probably best if I PM you which I will do as soon as I can put together a sensible answer /recommendation.
> 
> .


Please John, what are they measuring with Imp. or Met. ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would think Metric Jan especially as Hans used them.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I would think Metric Jan especially as Hans used them.
> 
> Ray.


Why do you say because Hans used them Ray, everything you see was brought here from England built up over 45 years of precision engineering.

I have used the micrometers, but blowed if I know what they measure with, I was just told they have to be between this and that and I did as I was told. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cos they look like millimetres Jan.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The third picture on your last four, is in degrees as it is effectively a protractor so that angles can be clearly marked.

You have a superb selection of equipment in EXCELLENT condition as far as I can see, I wish I could make you an offer, but it would be an impossibility and is probably just wishful thinking on my behalf.

My son is an engineer and I will see if there is some way he can see those pictures he may be able to give you a ballpark figure as I think he has that equipment, he used it to, literally, build a car from scratch except for the engine and gearbox.

If I send you a PM with my email address, could you send me a copy of those pictures that I can pass on to him ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> The third picture on your last four, is in degrees as it is effectively a protractor so that angles can be clearly marked.
> 
> You have a superb selection of equipment in EXCELLENT condition as far as I can see, I wish I could make you an offer, but it would be an impossibility and is probably just wishful thinking on my behalf.
> 
> ...


Oh I´m finding a lot more stuff, it goes on and on, there must be an awful lot of monies worth. 
Just a few more.
Yes Dave I will do as you ask.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

By the way John it won´t run on single phase unless you have a converter. It, along with all his other 3 phase machinery, was run on a converter for many years before we had 3 phase put in in England, here all new houses have 3 phase.
The first year we were here a sheep sheerer had to `borrow´ our electricity to sheer some sheep because the owners of the sheep were having their house built at the time and had no electricity.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Lots of lovely stuff Jan.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sure you'll get what the lathe, chucks and other accessories are worth if sold in the right circles . However I fear not so with the taps, dies and gauges because the market has been flooded with similar cheap Chinese items but of much lesser quality . I was amazed the other day to see all sorts of tools , taps dies etc in Lidl's , special tools that some of us scrounged and collected over a lifetime and others never had .


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don’t think anyone who knows about them would find them as robust and sturdy as what I have Alan, these are work tools not DIY hobby stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I have plucked up the courage to put all this stuff on ebay, if possible I want it to go as one job lot, but what should ask for it? There is everything a man needs to start up his own business and when I hear of people paying 1000€ for a puppy that will cost money for the rest of its life and this setup will earn money for the rest of someones life !!!
> 
> Any ideas please?


Okay I'm not a machinist, but have been around workshops all my life, I'm just interested in it.

I would list them as separate units, more less as you pictured them, not everyone will want all of it.

Picture one the lathe = https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Colchest...996249?hash=item3672f69399:g:vREAAOSwxTxf~bia

picture two the item on the left I think is an indexer, which is normally used on a milling machine, so sell on its own. I have no idea what the other two parts are.

picture three are two die heads for threading bar to make screw threads, the others are chucks and look like they fit into a small morse taper.

4 is mainly chucks for the lathe, and more morse chucks, but I'd sell them as a bunch, just have one on the lathe so it's a starting point for the buyer and offer the rest to whoever turns up, that goes with anything not sold.

5 is mostly chuck jaws, they are matched sets, either in 3s or 4s not sure how to help you with that one, you may have the chucks they fit into somewhere, no good on their own, the pointed one top middle looks like a centre for the lathe, if it doesn't have one, put it with the lathe.

6, left half is all measuring gear handle with care, right is drilling and tapping

7, more measuring and setting out/designing stuff, handle with care.

8 as above

9 tapping and looks like lathe tooling.

Thats me about done, I'm knackered now, not been in a workshop for over 20 years.

Hope it helps, post others and I'll see what I can do


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Okay I'm not a machinist, but have been around workshops all my life, I'm just interested in it.
> I would list them as separate units, more less as you pictured them, not everyone will want all of it.


I know what you men would do, but I have neither the Patients or inclination to sell them individually. I just hope someone is crafty enough to buy the lot, sort out what he wants and then sell the rest.

I will put them all up for a price on the local ebay and the national one and see what happens, maybe say offers around a price and see what comes of it.

I´m not doing it today or tomorrow, I need to think about it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay, it's your choice but buyers will probably think as you do, but it makes it a more difficult sell as they need to have to move it and store it then hang on while it all goes, and you will get a lot less money, not telling you what to do (as if I'd dare  ) just the best way to get rid of it quickly with very little input from you.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The micrometers in pics 1 and 2 are imperial pic 3 is the angle gauge I mentioned in PM and measures in degrees, the drawing I can't see properly but appears to be of the bedway of lathe.
Your second set of pictures, pic 1 is a bench grinder again like the rest of the stuff like us old but very useable.
Pic 2 is a Clarkson collet chuck for a milling machine, so unless you have one of those tucked away somewhere no relevance to the lathe and its equipment, but still worth money looks like its a 40 international taper.
Pic 3 hand taps most seem to be quite large but without knowing what thread they are may or not be saleable in Germany, large taps not very saleable anyway so not a lot of value.
Pic 4 hand dies and allen keys, without knowing what thread they are the last comment applies. 

I wasn't aware that 3 phase was the norm for residential properties in Germany so that will not be a stumbling block.

The link Kev posted confirms my PM suggestions I think.


.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooppsss, my bad on the pics.
Missed the last pics. 
I have four large 110v transformers from 5.5kva to 1.0 kva. Plus a few small ones about 400wat. Tried to advertise and sell without success so am looking at taking them all to the scrap metal dealer and taking what they offer.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Oooppsss, my bad on the pics.
> 
> Ray.


Wot ? your bad what?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Those are 110v transformers normally used by builders, about £50 new, nothing to do with 3 phase.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Those are 110v transformers normally used by builders, about £50 new, nothing to do with 3 phase.


Oh of course, sorry silly me. I could just give that away, it will soon have 3 people wanting it I bet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Wot ? your bad what?


Guess.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some people will have a search put into ebay for things that they would like if they come up for sale. If you could guess what that search term would be then you advertise them as a job lot under that term. My, uneducated, guess would be "engineer's" or "engineering". Once you have the job lot advertised under the right term you might find someone who is collecting those kinds of tools. If it doesn't work under one term you could try under another term. Of course that is only if you want to sell all as a job lot. It might be a good place to start. If unsuccessful you could try grouping them under other titles. 

For instance, I have a search out for "wool roof insulation". Every time any item comes up for sale with those words in the title I get a message from ebay and I can look at the item to see if it is what I want.

We, your friends, could all try a social media post that says something like "I have a friend who is selling an engineer's complete workshop. Let me know if you are interested". We could then connect you to them. Might be best to start in mainland Europe before the UK.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t think anyone from the UK would be willing to pay to have a lathe sent Pat. 
I will have a look at what you have suggested though. thanks


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve got 3 people after the transformer :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

3 people who saw it was for nothing and didn´t look to see where I actually am, all thought I was in Berlin.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes same here Jan and one asked me to post a 85kg transformer to Paris.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have just sent you a reply from my don with a fairly detailed set of comments.

He does have a lot of very current experience as I have explained in the PM.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> I have just sent you a reply from my don with a fairly detailed set of comments.
> 
> He does have a lot of very current experience as I have explained in the PM.


What I forgot to say in my reply Dave was to tell your son the Colchester Student was loved and cherished and never stopped working, he left a job on there when he went into hospital expecting to finish it a couple of days later.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

People who sell regularly will tell you that if you advertise it for free you will get a lot of time wasters. Much better to put a really cheap price on it and if anyone shows interest but baulks at the distance you can reduce it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m doing OK so far, the awning went to a young family half an hour from here and at 1pm someone is coming to pick up the transformer, she also only lives 30 mins away. I am just glad to be rid of them, they are absolutely useless to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ideally they might sell with any 110v drills etc you might have.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ideally they might sell with any 110v drills etc you might have.


It´s being picked up at 1pm.

I have moved into the shed, well not literally, moving stuff about in there, found things I can burn like bits of awnings, old trousers and bits kept for cleaning rags, too many of them.

I forgot about this little table drill and the motors I would give away (not the drill), but how do I advertise them?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is a pillar drill, can be as cheap as £60 new here or into the low hundreds, make is key, as you say get rid of the motors or as a job lot.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

"Pillar drill XYZ cm tall, with a mono Phase motor, plus AB electric motors, unknown size or current, buyer collects."

Or similar, the height if the drill is an indication of what it can be used for, some are floor mounted, others bench mounted, obviously delete and replace as required particularly the mono Phase requirement - that will indicate not only what is required to operate it, but also how much power it will generate for drilling.

Just an idea, I am sure others will suggest other ways of saying and selling the items.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its Ok the add is in.

I have takers for a tile cutter, the 2 motors and 2 older radio cassette players one with CD player. I´m giving these away.

The transformer was picked up.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

two dates tomorrow, 11am comes the man to pick up the radios and 2 pm a lady for the tile cutter, both f.o.c.:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now I just wait for the money to go in my bank for these and off they go.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Good game this, I am now 60€ better off for the door fittings :grin2: the money is already in my bank account.

It´s making me smile just to get rid of these things.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When I am looking at things to buy on line, Jan, I like to see them next to a ruler or a common object like a milk bottle as the measurements mean nothing to me and I often cannot be bothered to get a tape measure to what 15 cm or whatever looks like.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t think anything I am selling/giving away so far warrants that Pat, but yes good advice, I would do the same if it necessary.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The people that came at 11 have been and my shed is now a lot clearer. I think the old man is a tinkerer, he was very pleased with his collection.

They took this lot.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done, I'd have had the stack stereo and speakers and the red tranny.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And I have just received an email from him saying "Once more thank you very much. " that was nice.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can´t believe how quickly this went, I had the confirmation from ebay and 2 seconds after someone who wanted it. She collects at 2.15 today.

This is good fun. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not surprised they're still one of the best mixers ever made and usually fetch good money.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm not surprised they're still one of the best mixers ever made and usually fetch good money.


It makes a bit of a noise, but still works, Hans used to mix the birds food with it. I have a newer one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They weren't the quietest mixers to start with, you can still get spares for ours.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> They weren't the quietest mixers to start with, you can still get spares for ours.


I fixed ours a couple of years ago with a kit I got from ebay, replaced all the provided electronics, good as new and 42 years old.

https://www.onbuy.com/gb/kenwood-ch...h-instructions~c13888~p10863614/?lid=15153194

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s gone, along with 2 glass liquidisers :grin2:
The tile cutter has also gone.

I am now going to put this lot on, maybe someone will want experienced tools :laugh:>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like a man that can cook


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wouldn´t mind one of those either.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Trowels etc are reserved, he comes tomorrow.

Now what heading should I put these under ? 

Are they worth putting a price on ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mixed handtools including pliers, wrenches, tap wrench, ratchet handles - two sizes, plug spanner and others all in metal toolbox. Total XYZ items.

Yes, but not a fortune, probably 20 - 40€ all in.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Mixed handtools including pliers, wrenches, tap wrench, ratchet handles - two sizes, plug spanner and others all in metal toolbox. Total XYZ items.
> 
> Yes, but not a fortune, probably 20 - 40€ all in.


Thanks Dave, I´ve put 35€ ono


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm beginning to think you don't need any advice Jan. Maybe you can flog my shed full.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I'm beginning to think you don't need any advice Jan. Maybe you can flog my shed full.?
> 
> Ray.


Ah well you see the things that are going I am not flogging, not a penny has crossed my palm so far except what went in the bank for the brass.

Have to edit this quick because Alex wants the 3 planers for 30€ :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The blue box is a two legged puller, much like mesen


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The blue box is a two legged puller, much like mesen


Thats Irish to me, perhaps Alan or Terry can translate :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is what it is Gert, I didn't want to mansplain it to you, but basicakky it for pulling bearings etc of shafts in a straight line so the shaft doesn't get damaged.

You can also get 3 & 4 legged puller, even 5 I think, it looks a nice set, what are you going to do with all that space when you've did.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is just from the shed, I can then transfer all the useful rubbish from the workshop to the shed and when I get rid of the lathe and its accomplices I will have a huge 10X5 party room ready for when everyone has been inoculated and celebrate, or I could have it made into a bed sit holiday flat, Or I could fill it with keep fit equipment, or a play room for Motley, there´s no end to my ideas. :grin2:

I have no idea where that little green man came from, but I´ll let him stay.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Trowels etc are reserved, he comes tomorrow.
> 
> Now what heading should I put these under ?
> 
> Are they worth putting a price on ?


Blue box is a flaring and swaging tool set for different diameter pipe ends, says it on the box lid too.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tis too, didn't zoom in to it.

Too bloody clever sum foke.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Blue box is a flaring and swaging tool set for different diameter pipe ends, says it on the box lid too.
> 
> Terry


Doesn't really matter what they are because whoever wants them will know I am sure.

I've also been thinking --again-- there are a lot of Poles answering me, one coming for the trowels etc tomorrow another next week on his way home to Poland,

if I put the lathe etc on the local ebay as I have this lot I bet I will get some enquiries from over there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A note of caution Gert, don't let any of these people know that you live alone in a big house.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> A note of caution Gert, don't let any of these people know that you live alone in a big house.


What do you think will happen Kev, they are mostly married couples that come, no burley men or Yobbos to want what I am giving away or selling. 
This is a village that has half the residents living alone.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

dghr272 said:


> Blue box is a flaring and swaging tool set for different diameter pipe ends, says it on the box lid too.
> 
> Terry


And look they don't come cheap today either.

https://www.ac-one.co.uk/imperial-2...OKtkpPes2Ah2RG_lC6lvpJbUY9fCKuVwaAlEVEALw_wcB

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Tis too, didn't zoom in to it.
> 
> Too bloody clever sum foke.


Not that clever Kev, just a good memory, spent a week in a power station pipe fitters workshop and saw it used in anger as they made up copper pipes to fit to the back of instruments on a turbine instrument panel.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> And look they don't come cheap today either.
> 
> https://www.ac-one.co.uk/imperial-2...OKtkpPes2Ah2RG_lC6lvpJbUY9fCKuVwaAlEVEALw_wcB
> 
> Terry


Blimey maybe I should take it out of the bundle and sell it on it's own. It all looks very clean and maybe unused for all I know, he probably picked it up at a boot sale knowing it's worth, but I will never know now will I. It's a collection of over 52 years, sold separately probably worth more than the lathe.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Not that clever Kev, just a good memory, spent a week in a power station pipe fitters workshop and saw it used in anger as they made up copper pipes to fit to the back of instruments on a turbine instrument panel.
> 
> Terry


I've done my share of brake pipes so if I'd zoomed in I'd have known.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well if you stop posting I'll have been right.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well if you stop posting I'll have been right.


Now who are you talking to?

I have removed the ad with the legs in. I think I've been a bit too excited about getting things out of my way, but the rubbish has gone, now I need to get serious I :serious:
I understand how the ebay thing works now so can do a bit of real selling, but today I will have a break because I have other things to do.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Surprising what a girl can do with a sack barrow and 2 dog leads. ( just hope I don´t have to suffer for it in a day or two.)

Floor space is cleared in the workshop and the shed look tidier. I have mover the scooter in 3 parts, a very heavy awkward saw bench, the table drill and the saw from the workshop to the shed. :grin2: pretty pleased with it.

In a few minutes I hope the man comes to take the trowels etc.
The big box has many little boxes and collapsed boxes in it in case I need to send thing away.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done Jan, what a great man cave Hans had.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Well done Jan, what a great man cave Hans had.
> 
> Terry


If he had been left alone instead of me Terry he would have survived as I am, if you had taken this away from him as well it would have been a tragedy. 
It was his life, he would be in there for hours making things, then it wasn't good enough so he would improve on it. We were never far apart, the kitchen door opens into the workshop. :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And this is my end which need a tidy now, the desk and chair are in there for hot summer days as that's the coolest place to be because of no front window.

My 1pm chappie hasn´t turned up yet.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Can’t find the shower thread so will just tell you here that I bought the PTFE tape today, it says ptfe on it but the chap called it silicone. I just put the tape round both ends before screwing them together right ?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes a few turns at the start of the thread then work along the thread gradually increasing the number of turns as you go forming a slight taper. Too much tape at the start can make it difficult to start the connection.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They call it silicone here too. It isn't. It is much nearer to Teflon than silicone.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> They call it silicone here too. It isn't. It is much nearer to Teflon than silicone.


Wodda these foreign types know eh! >


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

PTFE is Polytetrafluoroethylene, silicone it aint.


.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Make sure you wind it on the right way Gert, or it'll come off when you try to screw it on.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t know where the day has gone, the only thing I have managed to do that was on the list is the ironing. :laugh:

So tomorrow I will wind it on hopefully the right way, there must be a youtube example, I´ll have a shifty.

Found one, must be right coz he's got an accent similar wot yours is I think :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As you look at the thread from the end. you wind it on clockwise, as you thread it into the other thing, it will go in clockwise (or right handed if you prefer) the tape will stay on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He beat you to it, I like my man best.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Either one will do.


I don't sound like him, I don't really have more than what you could call a northern accent, I do watch his videos occasionally.


----------



## stealthmode (Sep 27, 2015)

JanHank said:


> I have plucked up the courage to put all this stuff on ebay, if possible I want it to go as one job lot, but what should ask for it? There is everything a man needs to start up his own business and when I hear of people paying 1000€ for a puppy that will cost money for the rest of its life and this setup will earn money for the rest of someones life !!!
> 
> Any ideas please?


 Jan you have a milling shop.
See if you can track down any car engine rebuilders, as loads over there, in Germany and Poland.
The entire Vernier gauges, dials and lots of the stuff for the lathe would be used also by car engine rebuilders.
This also includes people who fine tune car engines, racing teams like Lotus here in the UK, so, see if any phone books or directories you can track down on the car trade side.
Another place is asking in universities, engineering departments, where you could eventually communicate via email to the departments.
Aero-space engineers, people who work in airports, in the hangers use some of these tools also.

Give me a clue to your area in Germany and I'll put out a few feelers on what you have your end.
I can grab the images from here of what you have.
Message me any personal details.
Any metal works, engineering works etc, all use the equipment that Hans was using and what you have shown in the images.

I do not have too many any language barriers as plenty of websites now to convert from any language into another.


----------



## stealthmode (Sep 27, 2015)

I jamp the gun Jan, I should have read the whole post as pages of comments and suggestions, oh well, better late than never, but still let me know what i ask in previous post.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*What about this oxygen & gas soldering*

Whats it worth? before I make another blunder.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Baz needs that Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Baz needs that Jan.
> 
> Ray.


I think he will need a welder plus the rods of which I did have 2 but sold them a while back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Rods are cheap, I made my own usually.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Rods are cheap, I made my own usually.


Made your own welding rods, what about the flux that surround each rod which makes it so much easier rather than sticking the end in every 10 seconds.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Gas welding Jan, not stick. Wire coat hangers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Made your own welding rods, what about the flux that surround each rod which makes it so much easier rather than sticking the end in every 10 seconds.


You don't use flux for gas welding, thats brazing, and I still made my own rods for that and used a tin of flux.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Coat hangers were only good for light work, not good enough steel in them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Gas welding Jan, not stick. Wire coat hangers.


I´m talking about proper welders to stick lumps of metal together and if you don´t wear goggles you´ll get arc eye.

The silver soldering Hans was the best in the business, the neatest you will ever see. I have told the story before I am sure when the firm we did work for called us in to look at some work they said Hans had done, I took one look and said "that didn´t come from our stable" they fund out it had been done by their own workshop.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do wish you would stop questioning my posts, very annoying.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I do wish you would stop questioning my posts, very annoying.


Don´t start that again.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Gas welding is proper welding Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know nothing about gas welding.
These are the two things I know.

This is silver soldering

https://www.google.com/search?clien...8&oe=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_s1NcYJCGOMiCjLsP0KCX6Ao19

This is welding

https://www.google.com/search?clien...TF-8&oe=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_MFRcYIHBCo-_Uu2ajegK20


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't you did, you are very annoying person at times, usually you are not, but.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I didn't you did, you are very annoying person at times, usually you are not, but.


Oh FFS give up Kev. I know how clever you are, I´m trying to explain things we did not what you did.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I know nothing about gas welding.
> These are the two things I know.
> 
> This is silver soldering
> ...


So as you admit you know nothing, why did you questin something I know, if you had said how do I do it, that would have been okay, but again you try to look clever, just give it a rest please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm putting you in with aldra, I am ignoring you, I quit owners because of your stupid posts, goodbye I don't need to put up with your crap.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> *So as you admit you know nothing,* why did you questin something I know, if you had said how do I do it, that would have been okay, but again you try to look clever, just give it a rest please.


I did no such thing, I said I know nothing about gas welding that doesn´t say I know nothing, you really are an arse Kev, I´m not trying to look clever at all I´m trying to establish what something is worth and if it´s worth selling, the rest is just conversation now for gods sake give up your making me really angry acting so bloody stupid on a forum.
And you can put me where you like, on ignore might be best.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm putting you in with aldra, I am ignoring you,* I quit owners because of your stupid posts*, goodbye I don't need to put up with your crap.


I just read the full post :laugh: that's a laugh, why are you answering me on here at all then, I am the same person as I am on owners. You don´t make sense.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have dismantled it from the bottle and as you don´t think it´s worth anything I´ll put it all in the shed, maybe someone will need to use it for something or other.
Maybe even me :laugh: I think I will remember how to do it, if not the YouTube will remind me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Surprising what you find when you`re not looking for it, I wonder how long he looked for this tiny screwdriver out of his set, I found it when I swept where the bottle stood.

This mouse trap I haven´t seen used for at least 12 years since we bought more modern ones, I found this chap under a bench in the shed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha Yes Jan. I can 'lose' a trap and come across it later where the poor little blighter has dragged it and died. Luckily never in the house but only in the sheds.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Now I just wait for the money to go in my bank for these and off they go.


Had an email today telling me they had arrived and he is pleased with his purchase.

Alex has very proudly sent me a picture of one of the planes he has cleaned up to look almost new and says its a beautiful tool.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Surprising what you find when you`re not looking for it, I wonder how long he looked for this tiny screwdriver out of his set, I found it when I swept where the bottle stood.
> 
> This mouse trap I haven´t seen used for at least 12 years since we bought more modern ones, I found this chap under a bench in the shed.


I doubt that mouse to mouse resus would work now...... :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> I doubt that mouse to mouse resus would work now...... :grin2:


You´re very sharp today Dave, is it something you have eaten :grin2: vinegar on your chips or lemon on your sole ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Total fast today, so can't blame that !

Bear in mind resus training was something I did very frequently for the Ambulance Service, St John Ambulance, Royal Life Saving Society, the British Sub Aqua Club and for the CCF so it is summat that I have taught, and done, often.....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You would know if you had trapped and killed a mouse in the house because they absolutely stink! Might miss the smell in a shed but not in the house.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> You would know if you had trapped and killed a mouse in the house because they absolutely stink! Might miss the smell in a shed but not in the house.


It´s your Norfolk mice Pat. :grin2:

When we had our oven fixed some years back, the door was tight shut as it is on a self clean, when the electrician got to the back there was a mouse splayed out, obviously electrocuted and very dry, it had nothing to do with the door sticking though.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> You would know if you had trapped and killed a mouse in the house because they absolutely stink! Might miss the smell in a shed but not in the house.


Not only dead mice, my daughter moved in with a guy many years ago, it became obvious to her the house had a mice problem. On arrival the pest control guy took about 10 seconds to state the house was infested, he had a particular sensitive sense of smell and picked up the scent of their urine.
He was quite right as several nests were found in the house, the further find of bed bugs quickly ended that relationship. :surprise::grin2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When we moved here we were troubled a lot with mice because this piece of land hadn´t been unused for years except for the village garden rubbish dump, mice and mosquitos were a pain. 
Your right about the urine smell Terry, but we didn´t smell it so much in the garage where one nest was behind a cupboard and hard to get to, but the little so and so that got into the van, used toilet rolls and kitchen towel to make a bed, now that did stink nearly as bad as when Manny cat peed in there because she was accidentally shut in one night.

Then we were not happy with the floor in the utility area so had that removed and underneath we had mouse city, it was full of droppings, they had got it through a tiny gap where either the water came in or out. I´ve only caught one mouse recently and that was in the shed, I found it when it was still edible for the birds.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think rotting flesh smells the same whether in Norfolk or not


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:grin2: Someone coming tomorrow to give me real money for these 2.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you have them up for auction Jan or at a "buy it now" price?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Do you have them up for auction Jan or at a "buy it now" price?


For the price I quote, I am starting off slowly Pat, as I get more experienced to understand how the Germans like to buy, which until now with the exception of Alex who paid me for the wood planes, everything has just been given away to get rid of it.
I am going to find out how much it costs to send things off, like the ramp and little tent, I think they will be sold quicker then.
Working my way up to the big sale :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My customer has been, what a nice young man, late 20´is early 30´is maybe, spoke good English, looked at the 2 things, brought out his wallet and paid 10€ over the asking price :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*I thought you might like to see how my trees came down*

And how it was all taken away.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now there is only the stumps to remember when your next mowing?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Now there is only the stumps to remember when your next mowing?
> 
> Ray.


I wonder if your diesel trick will work on them Ray 🤨 perhaps then set light to them.

If I leave them I bet next year at least the one at the side of the house will have new growth, but I don't want them so something will have to be done to get rid of them, I forget what Hans did to get rid of a pear and a plum stump we had after they died on us.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I usually drill half inch holes in them and fill with battery acid twice a year. Usually disintegrate after 18 months. We put a plant in a pot on them till then.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thought for the day.






Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But he is a Pr*t Terry, fancy having the dog anywhere near when doing whatever it was he was doing with any sort of fuel with the dog right there.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You need a big digger Jan. Our farmer neighbour just comes and pushes the trees over with his enormous digger. We chop up the wood and he takes the root ball away for his huge bonfire.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> You need a big digger Jan. Our farmer neighbour just comes and pushes the trees over with his enormous digger. We chop up the wood and he takes the root ball away for his huge bonfire.


And what do I fill the hole in with? soil is not easily come by here, only this depo rubbish. I can work round the stumps.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Golf course for large balls or hopeless players ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I never know where to find where the shower extension is. :frown2:

I plucked up courage and did the join this morning, taking instructions from a YouTube video, he said he likes to wind it round 8 times, well I did 6 and the white plastic end went well, but the chrome end I had to get the grips on and still can´t get it all the way, does it matter?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris says it looks ok but he would have wound it round the pipe and not the thread. Try it and see what happens?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Chris says it looks ok but he would have wound it round the pipe and not the thread. Try it and see what happens?


The female part is inside, it´s nor possible Pat, I have would it round the male as shown here

https://www.google.com/search?clien...8&oe=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_tvZqYIujLvP87_UPg_Gd8Ag30


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

He sees what you have done now. That is fine.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It doesn't have to be in the full depth of the thread to be tight. There may be a rubber washer in the bottom of the female bits which the male buts up against providing a seal. The thread tape is additional, not the primary means of sealing, in that case.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> It doesn't have to be in the full depth of the thread to be tight. There may be a rubber washer in the bottom of the female bits which the male buts up against providing a seal. The thread tape is additional, not the primary means of sealing, in that case.


Each end has a washer Alan, but if the male doesn´t connect with the washer, as I don´t think it does, then what?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Each end has a washer Alan, but if the male doesn´t connect with the washer, as I don´t think it does, then what?


Then the tape correctly attached will seal, good job.

Trrry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The thread tape will do the job then.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Then the tape correctly attached will seal, good job.
> 
> *Trrry*


You on the booze Terry?!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> > Then the tape correctly attached will seal, good job.
> ...


No just snow blind looking at all this brilliant white undercoat and satin finish. 😎

Terry


----------

